# Who did McCarthey steal ”Yesterday” from?



## PeterN (Jan 4, 2019)

Sorry guys, I need yet another thread for this.

So we have learned now, we shall steal and copy - thats what all do - and if we listen to all great composers, we can see all compositions are almost exactly what someone else already did. John Williams took Star Wars from Gustav Holst and so on.

So now we understand this is how it is.

Curious to know who was it Paul McCartney stole Yesterday from? Whos composition was it originally?


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jan 4, 2019)

Who is Paul McCartney?


----------



## Mornats (Jan 4, 2019)

I discovered recently that George Lucas asked Williams to adapt The Planets for Star Wars but instead Williams wrote the Star Wars score as a standalone piece. So he was asked to use it but did his own version of it instead.

I'd originally thought he'd ripped off Holst but that wasn't quite the case it seems.


----------



## blougui (Jan 4, 2019)

Dont know but what I know is Martin Gore has been, hum, inspired by Yesterday to right *A question of Lust* verses.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 4, 2019)

Mornats said:


> I discovered recently that George Lucas asked Williams to adapt The Planets for Star Wars but instead Williams wrote the Star Wars score as a standalone piece. So he was asked to use it but did his own version of it instead.


I've heard this several times but never been able to verify it. What's your source?


----------



## Mornats (Jan 4, 2019)

There's a comment by someone called David Hillman on this video: 


I know it's not exactly a rock solid source but I'd always wondered why no one seemed to point out the massive similarities in the works or criticise Williams for "ripping it off".


----------



## lumcas (Jan 4, 2019)

Sorry guys, this is getting rather confusing, are we talking Joseph McCarthy and Al Gore?


----------



## d.healey (Jan 4, 2019)

Mornats said:


> I know it's not exactly a rock solid source


That's true  I'll continue waiting for a decent source.



> I'd always wondered why no one seemed to point out the massive similarities in the works or criticise Williams for "ripping it off".


You're not looking hard enough. There are plenty of people who have pointed this out over the years since it was released.

But don't hate on Williams, everyone borrows from Holst


----------



## artomatic (Jan 4, 2019)

Mornats said:


> There's a comment by someone called David Hillman on this video:
> 
> 
> I know it's not exactly a rock solid source but I'd always wondered why no one seemed to point out the massive similarities in the works or criticise Williams for "ripping it off".




Quite revealing.


----------



## PeterN (Jan 4, 2019)

Yea, well anyway, I find this concept offensive for artists - I mean people who really create - that its just pretty much a copy or steal everything anyway.

Not being the idiot here, I do understand, that if u were living in Sudan in 19th C you probably didnt write rock n roll in the year 1854 while feeding your camels, or so, and sure, theres always some amount of influence, but I do fear we have a whole bunch of uncreative idiots around now, who basically have been justified to just steal and copy. 

Its also what it looks like, or to be more precise, sounds like. 

Comments, friends?


----------



## gregh (Jan 4, 2019)

PeterN said:


> Yea, well anyway, I find this concept offensive for artists - I mean people who really create - that its just pretty much a copy or steal everything anyway.
> 
> Not being the idiot here, I do understand, that if u were living in Sudan in 19th C you probably didnt write rock n roll in the year 1854 while feeding your camels, or so, and sure, theres always some amount of influence, but I do fear we have a whole bunch of uncreative idiots around now, who basically have been justified to just steal and copy.
> 
> ...




agree (i think) - would be a very strange and limited world if every artist was meant to create completely de novo. I am not a fan of Williams and really dislike the star wars score (and ever star wars film other than the original one) - but all I hear in the bits of the vid I watched is that he has a broad knowledge and uses it. I dont really understand why people care about "references"within the work of composers like Wiliams and Zimmer, whose job it is to produce quality music within a particular commercial structure. Unless they produce music with high levels of familiarity for the target audience they are not doing their job. And they are masters of that - producing conventional film music with just enough creativity to be interesting within the context but not enough to draw the attention too much. It's a great skill, but quite different to an "art" composer composing for a completely different audience and completely different cultural milieu

Plagiarism is different
(as an aside there is a case at the moment sheeran versus gaye - where there is little if any similarity of importance - (caveat) - they are the same in the most banal and commonplace manner, chords and groove - as are zillions of songs)


----------



## stonzthro (Jan 4, 2019)

Originality and creativity and completely different things; sounds like you are looking to say no one is original; which is completely different from being creative. 

I personally don't know anyone who I think is an original composer; most are creative to carrying degrees. 

And I'm not really sure if you are angry about this or what?


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 4, 2019)

PeterN said:


> Curious to know who was it Paul McCartney stole Yesterday from? Whos composition was it originally?


Greta van fleet


----------



## PeterN (Jan 4, 2019)

stonzthro said:


> And I'm not really sure if you are angry about this or what?



Not angry, but bothered and annoyed. Not that I loose my sleep though, and its getting late here now! Its encouraged to copy and steal, and it seems so common most (starting) composers now think thats ”the way”. And it gives a green light for people with no ambitions to pick up others stuff. I cant believe composers are ok with this. Anyway, its getting so late here in Europe now, I might have to continue tomorrow 

Oh, and I forgot to say. Or did I say it. Its offensive, the whole concept is offensive to some degree. You dare to say to John Williams when u meet him, he just copied all his stuff?

Anyway, time to sleep....


----------



## PeterN (Jan 4, 2019)

patrick76 said:


> Greta van fleet



Thanks for that. So Paul McCartney stole ”Yesterday” from Greta van Fleet. Fair enough.

Hold on, Beatles fans will issue a fatwa 

Goodnite


----------



## C M Dess (Jan 4, 2019)

chopin. GOD of broken hearted melody.

You have good taste in music so far. 

I also thought of Greensleeves...So many melodies from that.

A lot of songs sounded like that before their time, it's a mix of broadway and singer songwriter. "A day in the life of a fool" and such....They just did their version.

It's the companies, studios and publishers who are gatekeeping and destroying artists lives by requesting the likeness of other composers as the norm. That is how the industry works. Something about the safe bet. TEMP TRACKS. In the contracts they put liability on the composer in case of any issues. Real fucking nice.

You don't show up as Jonny Unique, you show up as Jonny Unique Zimmer or you become Jonny Blacklisted.

You can hear similar things from classical composers as they matured and borrowed ideas from their peers.

Now Prokofiev on the other hand, that motherfucker new the score.


A dream in the music industry is the opposite of a dream as a music maker. Too many stank ass mother fuckers in the kitchen that ain't the cook.


----------



## CT (Jan 4, 2019)

Mornats said:


> I know it's not exactly a rock solid source



I'm pretty sure it's true, though. I think I remember reading the interview where Williams talked about that.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 4, 2019)

C M Dess said:


> you show up as Jonny Unique Zimmer.


He borrowed from Holst too


----------



## scoble08 (Jan 4, 2019)

d.healey said:


> He borrowed from Holst too


Only 12 tones in most western scales. I guess we’re all plagiarists.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 4, 2019)

scoble08 said:


> Only 12 tones in most western scales. I guess we’re all plagiarists.


What's 12 factorial?  I think there is a lot of room for uniqueness. Seriously though if we didn't all use things that we are all already familiar with no-one would listen to anything we write. We all build on what has gone before, just like those who have gone before did.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 4, 2019)

Like a lot of Beatles material, I believe McCartney got "Yesterday" from _tomorrow, _if you get my drift. But really, if you also factor in everything that has been written and unpublished/lost to history, then there is little to no true originality to be had.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 4, 2019)

gregh said:


> Plagiarism is different
> (as an aside there is a case at the moment sheeran versus gaye - where there is little if any similarity of importance)



You must be kidding. The first time I heard that Sheeran tune, I knew it was derived from 'Let's Get It On'. It's like the same song LOL


----------



## gregh (Jan 4, 2019)

marclawsonmusic said:


> You must be kidding. The first time I heard that Sheeran tune, I knew it was derived from 'Let's Get It On'. It's like the same song LOL


the tune is the most different bit - as with most pop songs that (and the lyrics for singer songwriters) is where the major focus of the listener is. If you are wanting every popular song to have different chords and grooves then there goes about 50% of the charts. There are jokes about it


----------



## PeterN (Jan 4, 2019)

LamaRose said:


> Like a lot of Beatles material, I believe McCartney got "Yesterday" from _tomorrow, _if you get my drift. But really, if you also factor in everything that has been written and unpublished/lost to history, then there is little to no true originality to be had.



Yea but the question is how far can you push this concept, that its all just copying and stealing. I mean, is that the way we should perceive J Williams "he just stole all his stuff". Should we approach "strawberry fields forever" as something Lennon copied, or (even worse) "stole". I have a problem with that word "copy" already, now "stole" is two steps further.

Maybe the VI community is like a thief bazaar. And the main influential figures encourage stealing (for example, MV does). Has HZ said that too, "stealing" please dont say it, will never come back here if thats the case.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 4, 2019)

Sigh...

"Good artists copy, great artists steal". It's such a well-known proverb and one that I've been exposed to in every facet of my arts that I'm honestly confused how you learned to do anything.










I mean, have you ever opened a Jazz piano book? The stuff you learn are voicings, chord progressions and styles that have already been proven to work in thousands upon thousands of songs. Because western music works according to certain rules, and those rules have to be exploited. Sure, someone somewhere was the first to find a certain combination but that doesn't mean that everyone after that person is a thief.

Everything I know about Jazz is stolen from Hal Leonard. He probably stole it from someone else.

Everything you know about music was first done by someone else. Everything you do is stolen. Everything you write contains ideas first brought forward by someone else, something you heard somewhere, something you absorbed.

If you are a musician, then you sir, are a thief, just like the rest of us. And now you're gonna have to let this go, because it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Consona (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 5, 2019)

It's bullshit that great artists "steal". It's something made up by non-artist people and mediocre folks as a compensation strategy.


----------



## PeterN (Jan 5, 2019)

John Lennon stole and copied "strawberry fields forever", and we should steal and copy too.

Maybe that could even be a slogan here.

Too bad havent found too much good stuff in the section of members compositions, will go and dig further if theres something to steal.

Anyway, dont expect me to bitch about this too long here.


----------



## TheSteven (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm kinda annoyed that the OP stole this thread instead of coming up with something original to rant about.
It's a dead horse that's been beaten sooo many times that the there's probably a hole in the Internet.


----------



## PeterN (Jan 5, 2019)

Yea, even this thread is getting mold now. I will try to figure out something original.

Maybe a thread with 20 Beatles songs, and then u need to guess who Lennon or McCartney stole that particular song from. I could use Paypal and send a price for best answers. Someone gets all twenty right and I swish like 100$ across the Atlantic. In two seconds.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 5, 2019)

Ya'll better not have any classical music schooling, or music schooling at all else you're hypocrites by default.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 5, 2019)

I never agree that nothing original can be done because everything's been done before. It's like a way of excusing more blatant and ethically blurry forms of "borrowing" using a logically faulty foundation.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 5, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> It's bullshit that great artists "steal". It's something made up by non-artist people and mediocre folks as a compensation strategy.



Yesterday is a great song, though I wonder how interesting it would have been without George Martin's more-than-significant presence.

McCartney wrote it, dude.


----------



## gregh (Jan 5, 2019)

PeterN said:


> John Lennon stole and copied "strawberry fields forever".



I missed that bit - what other song is it based on?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 5, 2019)

gregh said:


> I missed that bit - what other song is it based on?


​
To me this kind of thing is crypto-musicology, right down there with the hilarious volk whom try to argue that Beethoven couldn't write melodies (cracking up as I write this). 

_*Lennon*_ wrote SFF, people.


----------



## gregh (Jan 5, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> Lennon wrote SFF, people.​
> To me this kind of thing is crypto-musicology, right down there with the hilarious volk whom try to argue that Beethoven couldn't write melodies (cracking up as I write this).


well yeah that is what I thought - for me the Beatles were an incredibly creative band, all of them, including George Martin


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 5, 2019)

gregh said:


> well yeah that is what I thought - for me the Beatles were an incredibly creative band, all of them, including George Martin



Put admirably, and Greg I have to agree with you.

I should mention, as mind-blowing as the Beatles were (and are), if you're looking for a recent example of a sole, brilliant composer whom worked almost entirely alone on that end, then Brian Wilson (mid 1960s exclusively) is your man. Stevie Wonder also comes to a mind, though he relegated duties more than Brian.

After awhile all of the obviously-jealous criticisms of these great musicians becomes a bit unseemly, doesn't it? Write something great completely on your own, then do everything you can to disseminate it through manifold approaches. If you fail, well then you probably aren't anywhere near the level of a Lennon, etc. so stfu.

But I know that last will never happen. Postmortem bullying shows more about the bully_*ers*_ than the bully-...uh, _*ees*_.

Go do something great yourself.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 5, 2019)

gregh said:


> the tune is the most different bit - as with most pop songs that (and the lyrics for singer songwriters) is where the major focus of the listener is. If you are wanting every popular song to have different chords and grooves then there goes about 50% of the charts. There are jokes about it



Most pop music makes me instantly sad, do you think that is because their default chord progression is just super sad, or have I been negatively conditioned while hearing one pop song and now they _all_ rub me the wrong way because they all use the same chords? I can hear music that is _meant _to be depressive all day long without feeling that bad, it's just pop music that does that to me.


----------



## PeterN (Jan 5, 2019)

I cant believe guys who got the sarcasm in last thread missed it in this one.

Anyway, merry weekend! I need a pizza now. Bet the Chinese say pizza was invented in Tang dynasty Xian. And soon we have a bridge to the dark side of the moon. Straight from Shanghai Bund.

cheers


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 5, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> Most pop music makes me instantly sad, do you think that is because their default chord progression is just super sad, or have I been negatively conditioned while hearing one pop song and now they _all_ rub me the wrong way because they all use the same chords? I can hear music that is _meant _to be depressive all day long without feeling that bad, it's just pop music that does that to me.



I think you might be thinking waaaayyy too much about something you like (and/or feel inside...edited from original post). Here's a great quote, from the master of ass-hat-tery Sigmund Freud: "Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar".

If you feel something it's good. If you like something it's good. The rest only proves you need a more productive activity to engage in, otherwise you'll need advanced extraction techniques to pop you back out from up in there.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 5, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> I think you might be thinking waaaayyy too much *about something you like.* Here's a great quote, from the master of ass-hat-tery Sigmund Freud: "Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar".
> 
> If you feel something it's good. If you like something it's good. The rest only proves you need a more productive activity to engage in, otherwise you'll need advanced extraction techniques to pop you back out from up in there.



But I _don't_ like pop music, I avoid it because it makes me feel bad. 




Parsifal666 said:


> The rest only proves you need a more productive activity to engage in, otherwise you'll need advanced extraction techniques to pop you back out from up in there.



Not sure I follow, please explain. Thanks!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 5, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> But I _don't_ like pop music, I avoid it because it makes me feel bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read what you originally wrote, my friend, then reread what I wrote. If you don't get it then, you're not trying.

No offense or disrespect meant to you personally, and what I wrote was meant in a broader context of people whom put thinking above feeling...maybe too much so.


----------



## NekujaK (Jan 5, 2019)

Imagine if there were a way to instantly compare any new composition against EVERY piece of music that came before it - throughout all of history, copyrighted or not. I'm fairly certain there would be very few (listenable) pieces, if any, that could survive such a test without being flagged at least once for outright copying/plagirism.

Some form of derivative copying is simply a normal part of the process. Not only are there a limited amount of notes to work with, but it's impossible to listen to music all your life and not have all those sounds and melodies bounce around inside your head and eventually find their way, in one form or another, into what you create. It's going to happen... A lot.

The real issue here is one of intention. Did the composer deliberately and knowingly lift a piece of music and call it his own? If so, that bears closer scrutiny. But I believe, perhaps naively, the vast majority of composers/songwriters simply write what they're inspired to write, without any conscious intent of outright copying.

Back in the 1970s, George Harrison was famously (and successfully) sued for "My Sweet Lord" because he allegedly ripped off "He's So Fine". Yes, technically, the 3-note melodic hook is identical in both songs, but I really don't think George intentionally ripped off anything. I mean come on... this is the guy who wrote Something, Here Comes The Sun, and While My Guitar Gently Weeps, among others, and suddenly he decides he needs to copy an very well known pop song? I don't think so. I think he got blindsided by his subconscious, and like the rest of us, didn't have the benefit of instant encyclopedic recall of every song he ever heard to check against his new composition.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 5, 2019)

Mozart self-admittedly cribbed from Haydn and Handel (and in his later period JS Bach); Beethoven's earliest music sounds almost exactly like the first two names, recycled in a wonderful, hyper-intelligent way but rehashed nonetheless. Mahler and Bruckner basically worshipped Beethoven and Wagner.

All the composers above (except for the late eras of the last two names) self-plagiarized and cannibalized their works extensively. That goes also for the greatest names in film music like John Williams, Alfred Newman, Bernard...


----------



## fiestared (Jan 5, 2019)

NekujaK said:


> Imagine if there were a way to instantly compare any new composition against EVERY piece of music that came before it - throughout all of history, copyrighted or not. I'm fairly certain there would be very few (listenable) pieces, if any, that could survive such a test without being flagged at least once for outright copying/plagirism.
> 
> Some form of derivative copying is simply a normal part of the process. Not only are there a limited amount of notes to work with, but it's impossible to listen to music all your life and not have all those sounds and melodies bounce around inside your head and eventually find their way, in one form or another, into what you create. It's going to happen... A lot.
> 
> ...


You said it all ! Can we imagine Paul, George, John, thinking I'm gonna listen to songs made by others to make mine...


----------



## brek (Jan 5, 2019)

There is a huge difference between wholesale stealing songs and stealing ideas. Also, in these contexts people generally use the word "steal" as a figure of speech for "learn."
I'm not a Beatles musicologist, but I don't recall many V/vi harmonies in McCartney's earlier work (of course, I could be very wrong about this). It's a musical device he picked up from _somewhere,_ incorporated into his toolkit, and used as a distinctive feature of the song.



Parsifal666 said:


> Mozart self-admittedly cribbed from Haydn and Handel (and in his later period JS Bach); Beethoven's earliest music sounds almost exactly like the first two names, recycled in a wonderful, hyper-intelligent way but rehashed nonetheless. Mahler and Bruckner basically worshipped Beethoven and Wagner.



On that topic, think of all the great melodies written by the above composers that only used two chords. Even worse... They were all using the same two chords!


----------



## PeterN (Jan 5, 2019)

The genius of Beatles is - among others - that they could have copied all that Whiter Shade of Pale type of stuff - which is not that bad - and still be extremely famous. But those guys, like what the hell, especially adound Sgt Peppers. Look how they break chord progressions in, say A majors and minors. Nobody had to do that in the 60’s, and still be insanely famous, because the field was still open for all those easy melodies. And Elanor Rigby in two chords. Then even George Harrison came along. What the fuck was that going on. A creative miracle. Music at its best. And then David Bowie came out with Starman and Dylan picked up the electric guitar. Can we hear Mick Jagger sing Sympathy for the Devil. 

This will never happen again. Or maybe after a war.

I could witness similar creativity in China when the communists open the lid and colours just poured out but it was so good the lid went quickly back on again. And now theres an iron lock on it.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 5, 2019)

brek said:


> On that topic, think of all the great melodies written by the above composers that only used two chords. Even worse... They were all using the same two chords!



Even better...some of those supernaturally awesome melodies ONLY USED TWO CHORDS! 

Now if only the laughably misnomered "Prog" genre of Pop music would take heed.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 5, 2019)

PeterN said:


> The genius of Beatles is - among others - that they could have copied all that Whiter Shade of Pale type of stuff - which is not that bad - and still be extremely famous. But those guys, like what the hell, especially adound Sgt Peppers. Look how they break chord progressions in, say A majors and minors. Nobody had to do that in the 60’s, and still be insanely famous, because the field was still open for all those easy melodies. And Elanor Rigby in two chords. Then even George Harrison came along. What the fuck was that going on. A creative miracle. Music at its best.



Check out the introduction of bitonality in Brian Wilson's "Pet Sounds". Not only was he the first to incorporate that mode of composition in Pop/Rock, he made it work so well that most listeners wouldn't even notice such a usually-dissonance-bringing technique.

More than worth the education gained from looking it up oneself.


----------



## TimCox (Jan 5, 2019)

Short answer, it's not stolen. McCartney claims he dreamed it and ran to the piano and spent weeks playing it for people asking what song it is because -- you don't just dream an amazing melody like that. I think in this case that's just what happened. It's most likely an amalgam of old music he grew up hearing (which you didn't just have access to) and lots of noodling at the piano/guitar/humming/etc. Keep in mind when you write songs you don't just finish a song every time. There's all sorts of scraps or abandoned ideas not to mention the amount of music that never gets written down! McCartney had been writing since he was 14 and Yesterday was written in 1964, when he was 22. That's A LOT of scraps!


----------



## PeterN (Jan 5, 2019)

TimCox said:


> Keep in mind when you write songs you don't just finish a song every time. There's all sorts of scraps or abandoned ideas ....



Yea, and no composing class I have seen mentions that. Like you can build a song for months, and then one dark night the candle falls and you accidentally hit the wrong key, and fuck that, it leads you magically to the old material you wrote three years ago. Then your wife leaves you and the A major became a goddam D minor which was like magic. And you can be looking and hunting for a chorus for fuckin five years or even twenty. Sometimes u never find it.

I see this copy steal and john williams and zimmer and what not, this is such a simplification and misuderstanding of an art deeper than a deepest well, that these people who genuinely believe its about stealing and copying others stuff are some kind of parasites, if we take a biological approach on this. And I dont hate them, or anything, but theres no fuckin way I give them my stuff on a silver spoon. What Im trying to say is those of us who do compose and dont just copy, need to take precaution. Since this copy - even steal - way is mainstream in teaching. Maybe what I say has been said already. Have a good day.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 5, 2019)

PeterN said:


> I see this copy steal and john williams and zimmer and what not, this is such a simplification and misuderstanding of an art deeper than a deepest well, that these people who genuinely believe its about stealing and copying others stuff are some kind of parasites, if we take a biological approach on this. And I dont hate them, or anything, but theres no fuckin way I give them my stuff on a silver spoon. What Im trying to say is those of us who do compose and dont just copy, need to take precaution. Since this copy - even steal - way is mainstream in teaching. Maybe what I say has been said already. Have a good day.



To breathe easier in regard to the subject I sometimes try to see it as sculpting, using one's influences as the rough clay. If you're good then the sculpture is going to have all the personal peccadilloes, idiosyncracies. and quirks of your own style anyway, so you are really just taking something great and making it into your own image. At least, that's the easy-thinking way 

When first seeing Hendrix Jeff Beck was completely appalled at the moves he thought obviously pilfered from himself and Pete Townshend, and told the latter such as they entered a club with Jimi headlining. Townshend summed it up by saying he saw the influences, but that Jimi took it and went somewhere else with it. And, despite the fact that the three mentioned are regulars on the top five Rock guitarist all time polls, though not completely original Hendrix did something that basically shook the WORLD (and just ain't goin' away...even shred hasn't made anyone forget Jimi.)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 5, 2019)

The answer is OH SHUT UP.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 5, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> The answer is OH SHUT UP.



No. YOU shut up!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 5, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> No. YOU shut up!



You are so immature. Just go home while the rest of us are trying to discuss this important topic.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 5, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> You are so immature. Just go home while the rest of us are trying to discuss this important topic.



Musicians helping musicians, you pervert. I'm reporting this to the moderators. It's totally not helpful.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 5, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> No. YOU shut up!



O


Nick Batzdorf said:


> The answer is OH SHUT UP.



Oh dear.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 5, 2019)

http://www.moviewavs.com/php/sounds...te=jamesearljones.txt&file=jamesearljones.m4r


----------



## Quasar (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Polkasound (Jan 5, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> Most pop music makes me instantly sad, do you think that is because their default chord progression is just super sad, or have I been negatively conditioned while hearing one pop song and now they _all_ rub me the wrong way because they all use the same chords?



Sometimes when I hear a new song, I'm like, "Yep, there's that familiar chord progression... yep, there's the Millennial Whoop... yep, there's the rise and break..." and the song moves me about as powerfully as the wind generated by a fruit fly's wing. The cookie-cutter elements of modern pop songs don't resonate with me, but I do find other elements of many songs appealing. I still appreciate a well-written and produced pop song.


----------



## C M Dess (Jan 5, 2019)

Part-Time Lover 
vs
ManEater

If you want to learn about American(human?) business watch profit:
watch

Or Scarface, Godfather etc...

Every rule can be flip-flopped if you have the authority. Every last one and then some.

The "rules" work through hierarchal rules. The rules the majority follow aren't the rules of the next step and so on. Causes a lot of confusion because nobody talks about the classification boundaries of the system because they want you to think you have to follow your rules and pay no attention to the crap they are getting away with. Its like how energy feeds off itself to generate the action of motion. I guess that's why some call it a machine aside from the finance side of how money circulates through it.

Ouch to life...Corruption is the ruler of the earth.

Maybe power is really the worst drug in the world.


----------



## Rob (Jan 5, 2019)

Though, I must say, I find some similarities with "Georgia on my mind"


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 5, 2019)

Rob said:


> Though, I must say, I find some similarities with "Georgia on my mind"


Huh ..., seriously?


----------



## Rob (Jan 6, 2019)

germancomponist said:


> Huh ..., seriously?


having just a bit of fun here...

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/yestergia-mp3.17668/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://www.vi-control.net/community/attachments/yestergia-mp3.17668/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## ZephyrPark (Jan 6, 2019)

lumcas said:


> Sorry guys, this is getting rather confusing, are we talking Joseph McCarthy and Al Gore?


McCarthy stole most of his licks from Roy Cohn.


----------



## PeterN (Jan 7, 2019)

ZephyrPark said:


> McCarthy stole most of his licks from Roy Cohn.



Wikipedia says Roy Cohns clients included Donald Trump. So has Donald Trump also stolen licks from Roy Cohn?

Heard MAGA was stolen from Reagan.


----------



## PeterN (Jan 7, 2019)

Heres a summary of the conclusion so far.

McCarthy stole ”Yesterday” from Roy Cohn (!), a man who also influenced Donald Trump.

This web is getting mysteriously interesting. Illuminati?

(Take note, this is around the time of Magical Mystery Tour)

;-/


----------



## PeterN (Jan 7, 2019)

I cant rant (and start) a new thread here anymore, so I add stuff onto this thread. Yes, basically Im over the rant weekend already (!) with other things on mind, but - lo and behold - artificial intelligence had picked up on my brain with microscope precision, and there was a youtube recommendation for me just now on my channel. Its called "The truth why modern music is awful" and - yes - there is Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts there in beginning, also Dylan is featured, and plenty more examples illustrate to which cesspool music has wandered to from the golden days. And now lies in two feet deep. I add the video here, some of you may find it interesting. As a sidenote, how artificial intelligence did this, are robots already pickin up my fuckin text from here or what....


----------

